# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  HELP my python as something strange moving inside him??

## miffie

Ive had my ball python for 2 yrs now,and tonight I noticed something underneath him on his belly as he was streching out,he has something very alien moving inside him like if a womenb were pregnant and the baBY was kicking??That sort of movement like a poking in and out!!?? Ive NEVER noticed this before what could it be???? He as also been in his water a lot more than usual??? He came out the tank earlier and had a little mooch around on floor my fella put him back in after about 40 mins,i didnt notice the movment then,but it was definatley very strange and very clear something was definatley poking in and out,im worried sick please help me!!!!!!!!! Thanks Carmen.xX :Confused:

----------


## 2kdime

Heart beat?

Im invisioning the movie ALIEN where the thing explodes out of the guys chest....

I DOUBT thats the case here, but I WOULD have him checked out by a vet

----------


## miffie

That is exactly what it was like it was weird,Im going 2 try 2 find someone for him 2mrw asap,its doin my head in,poor sod,he dosent seem ill though???? Strange!!!!!

----------


## mr. s

I would have someone else with a bp take a look at him first. I am not even able to picture what this might be. For several of my bps, if you touch their stomach, their muscles will retract or flex up a bit in response to my touch. I have never thought it looked like something was moving inside, but then again, I have never thought of it that way. If that is the case, no problem, just a healthy snake.
A trip to the vet could not hurt, but it might cost you a lot for nothing.

----------

miffie (03-13-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

> For several of my bps, if you touch their stomach, their muscles will retract or flex up a bit in response to my touch. I have never thought it looked like something was moving inside, but then again, I have never thought of it that way. If that is the case, no problem, just a healthy snake.
> A trip to the vet could not hurt, but it might cost you a lot for nothing.


I've witnessed this with my BP's. There was one time I had my Lemon Pastel (Female) out with my Het Pied (Male) and he was bumping her away with his muscle anytime she would get on top of him. It might look like there's something inside of the BP to someone with an untrained eye, but I don't think it's anything to worry about.

I'm not positive, but I don't think internal parasites can get big enough to actually move the hosts body.

----------

miffie (03-13-2010)

----------


## mpkeelee

> Heart beat?


x2

----------

